# Skaynan on Shostakovich



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Some here will remember Skaynan from the old Amazon forum, where he was a long-term active member. He's never come over here that I know of, for whatever reason.

Anyway, Skaynan has turned his hand to videos on music and has put up his first, an introduction to Shostakovich. I'll link to it here so anybody interested can check it out and maybe leave a comment.


----------



## PierreN (Aug 4, 2013)

That's very entertaining but his history of Waltz No. 2 seems to be completely off if I am to believe Wikipedia. Maybe Skaynan relied relied on obsolete sources? Here is the relevant bit from Wikipedia: "Until recently, another eight-movement Suite by Shostakovich had been misidentified and recorded as the second Jazz Suite. This work is now correctly known as the Suite for Variety Orchestra (post-1956), from which the "Waltz No. 2" was used in the soundtrack to Stanley Kubrick's Eyes Wide Shut, and which has become associated with the Jazz Suite No. 2."


----------

